

I have 500$ how to double the amount in one week? - chris_lg

I&#x27;m waiting all your propositions
======
dkhenry
Open a stock trading account.

Sell a put option on CMCSA with a strike price at 55.00 expiring on Feb 14 for
0.78 per contract.

At the same time buy a put option on CMCSA with a strike price at 54.50
expiring on Feb 14 for 0.52 per contract.

Each contract will net you $26 and will open you up to $50 of risk ( meaning a
net loss of $24 per contract if CMCSA ends on Feb 14th under $54.50 )

Sell and buy 20 contracts. This will instantly net you $520 which will
immediately double your money waiting is for schmucks.

Then just hang onto those contract until they expire on Feb 14th If they
expire with CMCSA over 55.00 congratulations you just doubled your money. If
they end under 54.50 you lose all your money.

I am not saying its a good Idea. I am just saying it will double your money.

------
philiphodgen
Hold onto your $500. Work and earn $500. Don't spend it.

It sounds trite but at the level of money you are talking about doing valuable
things and having people throw money at you is screamingly obvious.

If you do not have the skills to generate $500 from your efforts, then you
have identified an underlying condition that cannot be solved by, e.g.,
gambling.

------
pdq
Gamble it. Stock futures, state lotteries, or casino table games.

------
flavmartins
Don't just double it. Triple it.

Post a bid for a contract on Freelancer or oDesk and then turn around and
outsource the job on an hourly basis.

------
maerF0x0
Get a $1000 contract and farm the work out for $500

------
johnmurch
Pokerbot - Grind it out!
[https://github.com/mdp/JsPoker](https://github.com/mdp/JsPoker)

------
sharemywin
I doubt anything legal will return that fast without you putting $500 worth of
sweat into it. Good point forgot about gambling.

------
sp332
Get a job?

~~~
anigbrowl
He probably wouldn't get paid for at least 2 weeks.

------
sharemywin
put your money down on the side walk then when someone goes to pick it up, mug
them.

------
chris_lg
legal way ?

------
chris_lg
illegal way ?

